# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Adjudicada la construcción del embalse de Almudévar por 110 millones de euros

## sergi1907

El Ministerio de Agricultura. Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA) ha adjudicado por 109.607.881 euros las obras de ejecución del embalse de Almudévar (Huesca), una actuación prevista en la primera fase del proyecto Biscarrués-Almudévar.

Las obras han sido adjudicadas a la Unión Temporal de Empresas (UTE) integrada por Vías y Construcción, Sociedad General de Obras (SOGEOSA); SACYR Construcción y Corsan-Corviam Construcción.

Las obras contemplan la construcción de un embalse con capacidad para almacenar 169,41 hectómetros cúbicos de agua mediante dos presas (diques) de materiales sueltos que cierran, en sus costados occidental y oriental, una amplia vaguada natural cercana al municipio oscense de Almudévar.

A las obras del embalse de Almudévar se sumará la construcción en un futuro del embalse de Biscarrués 
Esta actuación se completará con la construcción de una estación de bombeo, una subestación eléctrica y la reposición de los caminos afectados.

Esta nueva infraestructura hidráulica tiene como principal objetivo regular los riegos del Alto Aragón, ya que permitirá que los caudales, procedentes del río Gállego que superen la capacidad de embalse de La Sotonera así como los excedentes de regulación del río Cinca puedan almacenarse durante los periodos de mayor aportación para, en los momentos de escasez, ponerlos a disposición del sistema.

Además, el nuevo embalse aumentará la capacidad de laminación de las avenidas de los ríos Gállego y Cinca, reduciendo los riesgos en caso de fuertes lluvias.

La obra afectará a los términos municipales de Huesca, Vicién, Almudévar, Tardienta y San Garrén, todos ellos en la Comarca de la Hoya de Huesca. En concreto, se ubicaráen el suroeste de Huesca, a unos 14 kilómetros de la capital y a 3,5 kilómetros al norte de la confluencia de los canales de Monegros y Cinca en Tardienta.

Embalse de Biscarrués

A las obras del embalse de Almudévar se sumará la construcción en un futuro del embalse de Biscarrués que, con un presupuesto de unos 150 millones de euros, permitirá, por un lado, la laminación de las avenidas del río Gállego y, por otro, aportará caudales al Sistema de Riegos del Alto Aragón, lo que redundará en un incremento de las garantías del sistema.

El conjunto de estas dos actuaciones constituye la empresa de mayor importancia de las que se están acometiendo en España en materia hidráulica tanto por su singularidad como por su oportunidad, y demuestran el compromiso del Gobierno por impulsar decididamente el Pacto del Agua de Aragón, conciente de las necesidades hídricas de esta Comunidad Autónoma.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...de-euros-50721

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------

